# Jet 8" Jointer, unboxing, assembly, set-up, & initial use



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations Michael. That was a great find.
I have had my Jet 6" for 20 years and it has never missed a beat.


----------



## Rik509 (Feb 17, 2021)

Is this jointer 2hp? 110V/240V or just 240V


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

Good question. It definitely comes wired for 220/240 single phase, but if memory serves me right the motor can be rewired, but may then require a dedicated 20A circuit. When I was setting mine up I had to call Jet about one thing and found them helpful. I think if you called support they could give you a definitive answer. It may make a difference between the two heads, since the helical draws more power.

BTW, I originally wanted a 12" combo machine but felt priced out by the Trump steel tarriffs, which added $8-900 to the price. Since then I have upgraded to the helical head since I found the straight cutters tended to clog the machine and are a PIA to sharpen & replace. Now I'm considering selling the jointer, the planer, and my Bosch miter saw which sits idle and buying a Scorpion combo.

Sorry to be so slow in responding.

Michael


----------

